
Show HN: I created a simple website that generates random color palettes - arminn
http://www.randomcolorpalettes.com/
======
some1else
Hey. Your site doesn't work for me: "Sorry, no Host found"

Also, check out a another random-color palette builder a friend of mine made:
[http://www.coloryapp.com/](http://www.coloryapp.com/)

~~~
heelhook
Came here to say that ^ plus another random color palette app I've used in the
past: [http://coolors.co/app](http://coolors.co/app)

~~~
arminn
Thanks for noticing it. It was fine when I submitted it here. My DNS provider
just crapped all over this by simply resetting to their default settings.

------
ljnelson
Just don't _hold_ the spacebar. {blink blink}

